# Spinning- I stumbled on this and had to buy it!



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

One small repair is needed on the treadle bracket but the flyer was in great shape and the wheel was solid and balanced. The maidens were on backwards, but were easily swapped. I can't wait to get it home and give it a try!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

How wonderful. Beautiful wheel.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like you got a good deal! Congrats! :sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice find! Enjoy getting it going!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Have fun with your new "toy"! :sm24:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

You rescued a wheel! Great find, I hope you can get it rehabilitated quickly.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh sweet find! Enjoy.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

How lovely ... another wheel saved. May you enjoy many spinning moments with her.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Of course you had to buy it, lol


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely wheel!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

That is so exciting! Please let us know how it works for you!

Hazel


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

awesome find, congrats


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

good deal!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice find and a great price. Have fun with spinning.


----------



## stoneymeadow (Mar 27, 2014)

A wheel with heart and history. Enjoy every minute with it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

fun fun fun


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------

